# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Nova rasprodaja - 10.03.2007.

## @n@

Da li se zna kad će biti slijedeća rasprodaja? Ja trebam roditi početkom ožujka, pa me zanima. 
Hvala!

----------


## anchie76

Trebala bi biti 10.03.

----------


## Lora163

Da li će se šifre dijeliti na forumu ili da mailam ili zovem?
Thanks

----------


## zebra

i kad da donesemo robu koju hoćemo Rodi poklonit i kad će trebat pomoć, došla bih ako ću moć

----------


## apricot

samo pratite topice o rasprodaji, sve će na vrijeme biti oglašeno: i raspored dežurstava, i molbe za pomoć   :Heart:  ...
i dijeljenje šifri...

U svakom slučaju, Rasprodaja je 10.3. na Velesajmu  :D

----------


## Tiwi

> Da li se zna kad će biti slijedeća rasprodaja? Ja trebam roditi početkom ožujka, pa me zanima. 
> Hvala!


Nadam se da ces stici! Ja sam tako prosle godine planirala (bila je 11.03.) a vidi mi u potpis   :Wink:

----------


## paws

Da li će se moći parkirati baš ispred velesajma, na njihovom parkingu (jel će se naplačivati parking tamo ili će biti besplatno parkiranje?)10.3. za rasprodaju?
Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

paws, u vrijeme Rasprodaje, na Velesajmu će se održavati i Dani mode, ljepote i vjenčanja tako da će se parking naplaćivati kao i svaki put za vrijeme nekih manifestacija.

Ne znam kakva je situacija sa zapadnom stranom...
Ili, preko puta, u Sigetu...

Sad vidim da je @n@ požurila i da nije stigla dočekati Rasprodaju kao trudnica...

----------


## ivakika

kaj je rodila??
a tak je htjela biti na rasprodaji  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

sa drugog topica:




> @n@ je jučer rodila malu Lauru :D !
> Tak da brišem nju i Roka s popisa.

----------


## paws

> paws, u vrijeme Rasprodaje, na Velesajmu će se održavati i Dani mode, ljepote i vjenčanja tako da će se parking naplaćivati kao i svaki put za vrijeme nekih manifestacija.
> 
> Ne znam kakva je situacija sa zapadnom stranom...
> Ili, preko puta, u Sigetu...


Hvala na obavijesti.  :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja

Gdje na Velesajmu, koji paviljon?

----------


## aries24

paviljon 7

----------


## knatkaj

Moze li mi tko reci da li ce na rasprodaji biti kibcica?

----------


## Foška

hm, ne mora značiti ako je neki sajam trenutno na ZVu da se naplaćuje parking.
kad su bili info i interliber nisu naplaćivali parking ispred glavnog ulaza.

dakle, treba probat i po parkiralištu pogledom potražit stričeka u reflektirajućem prslučiću s čudnom spravicom u rukama   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Šaviljon 7a, desno od glavnog ulaza.
staklena zgrada.

što su kibcici  :?

----------


## knatkaj

KImbice su inace kindrbeti ili krevetici?

----------


## Sanja

Hvala!

----------

